# Stihl ms 251 wood boss - worth bothering with?



## Bluetick (Sep 16, 2016)

I'm thinking of getting a new saw; my old husky is getting more and more problems. I was thinking about the Stihl ms 271 Farm Boss because it meets my needs for firewood, clean ups etc. But then I noticed they have a 'homeowner' saw, the ms 251 Wood boss which is a little lighter and a little less hp. Are they any good? Or should I just spend a little more money and get the FArm boss which a lot of people seem to like.


----------



## jackjcc (Sep 16, 2016)

The 251 and 271 have the save design, the 271 just has more displacement. I've found the 251 to be a good saw, just make sure you don't get the tooless chain adjuster. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bluetick (Sep 16, 2016)

jackjcc said:


> The 251 and 271 have the save design, the 271 just has more displacement. I've found the 251 to be a good saw, just make sure you don't get the tooless chain adjuster.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard that the 251 only uses one bolt to hold the bar on, and it's not a through bolt. I've also heard stories of it backing out. Is this a design to be leery of? Also, is the 251 lower quality than the 271?


----------



## Khntr85 (Sep 16, 2016)

I would get the ms250 if ya still can...


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 16, 2016)

Get a Echo CS490, better saw, less money, more power, Steve


----------



## Bluetick (Sep 16, 2016)

I looked at both saws. There's a half horsepower difference between them. But the 251 is a lot lighter. So that's the one I got. I don't intend to run anything but motomix through it so I don't expect too many problems. And I still have the old Husky 55 as a back-up.


----------



## Khntr85 (Sep 16, 2016)

Well despite what people say, the ms250 I have had been put threw the ringer and stihl runs fine.....It will last you a long time!!!

Please let us know how it turns out for ya!!!!!


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 16, 2016)

If your a Stihl diehard get the MS251, best mid range saw Stihl makes. The Echo Cs490 is way more saw everywhere for less money. If you got that Echo and did a muff modd and tuned it good all you Stihl diehard buddys would ask where to get one. Happens to me a lot out on sawmill jobs. Steve


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 17, 2016)

I would have taken a Dolmar 421! By far the best option in my eyes. Pro built, with all the goodies(easy start, etc.) a homeowner wants/needs. The Dolmar pendant to the Stihl 241!

Of course the Echo 490 is also a good option, but for the money one spends on the 251 I would buy a Echo 590 and laugh all day long!

7


----------



## davhul (Sep 17, 2016)

The MS 250 is on sale for $299 right now. That's $50 off


----------



## Seedling345 (Sep 17, 2016)

Had a 271 at the treeservice i started at was my favorite one to use limbing out a felled tree we had 1 271 1 180 and 2 250s

Sent from my LGMS428 using Tapatalk


----------



## drf255 (Sep 18, 2016)

You can't go wrong with an echo 490. It's a mag case pro-style saw with a plastic side cover. Pretty much akin to the 590 vs. 600 saws. 

I'm a Stihl fan, but this little echo is a great saw. 

Here's one I ported. (BTW, it's for sale in the TP).


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 18, 2016)

Decided to part out a ms251 this weekend.

Oil pump is cheap as hell...


----------



## 7sleeper (Sep 18, 2016)

Dolmar even has on the el cheapo ps 32 a alumium pump...

Somehow I am not suprised that my brand choice has changed...

7


----------



## Khntr85 (Sep 18, 2016)

Damn that is a pitiful oil pump!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 18, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> Get a Echo CS490, better saw, less money, more power, Steve



Actually a little _less _power, but surely a better made saw.

The Dolmar 421 is another a "perfect" alternative to 45cc "homeowner" saws (like the MS251), on the markets were they are priced low enough.


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 18, 2016)

drf255 said:


> You can't go wrong with an echo 490. It's a mag case pro-style saw with a plastic side cover. Pretty much akin to the 590 vs. 600 saws.
> 
> I'm a Stihl fan, but this little echo is a great saw.
> 
> Here's one I ported. (BTW, it's for sale in the TP).




There are good reasons that Echo keep the power specs secret in North America....


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 18, 2016)

Dolmar 421. Easy choice over any stihl less than $500.


----------



## HarleyT (Sep 18, 2016)

The oil lines to and from the pump are easily replaced...


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 18, 2016)

SawTroll said:


> Actually a little _less _power, but surely a better made saw.
> 
> The Dolmar 421 is another a "perfect" alternative to 45xx "homeowner" saws (like the MS251), on the markets were they are priced low enough.





On paper, with a simple muff modd and tuning they run good. A Dolmar 421 would also b a lot better than either Stihl. Steve


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 19, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> On paper, with a simple muff modd and tuning they run good. A Dolmar 421 would also b a lot better than either Stihl. Steve



You can get gains by muffler modding most saws, but the fact is that most people don't do it.

The Echo 490 and 500 are 50cc saws that fits in the 42cc class regarding power output.


----------



## mountainlake (Sep 19, 2016)

I think on this site most do muff modds and Echo saws come with a clogged up muff and make bigger gains than the factory hot rod saws which you can bet have a more open muff to start with. On the Cs 490 500p its a simple matter of taking the deflector off and pulling a tube out of the muff and opening up the deflector. Steve


----------



## cedarhollow (Jan 30, 2017)

I would bite the bullet and get a 261 or 241, thats just me, I have gotten my money's worth out of a new to me 180c and now that it is acting up I can't see putting money into it.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 30, 2017)

I might consider doing a little work on the old Husqvarna.
It's probably made better than some you are considering.


----------

